# Anyone own a weighted vest?



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Im training to join the RAF and i run 10k when i wake 6 times a week.

Im thinking of buying a weighted vest, which would you reccommend and where did you buy it? What weight would you reccommend? 25kg?


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

i wouldnt bother........I would fancy my grandma passing the RAF fitness test. 10k on its own is miles too far!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep i have a 50lb one it is great for metabolic changes in your body.

Walk/power walk for an hour each day and watch your body change.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

i have one mate

i got mine from link below hope am okay to post link

they do http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.fitnessgear

started with lighter one

then bought heavier one


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

where would you get one from? how does it change con?


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

ok found one now....ha ha

Now how would it help con? thx


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

71081 said:


> where would you get one from? how does it change con?


Think about a fat guy who is active.

He has more muscle in his body due to walking around with the extra weight.

Metabolism/body will adjust to the new body weight.

Thus when you get heavier if this is ever a goal your body will be "used" to carrying the extra weight already.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

so would it help with burning fat? by making your body work harder walking?


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

make the cardio harder due to the fact its like running with a 20k plate on ya back


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

I get that pal, but would it specifically be good for fat burning? gonna be trying to get rid of the slight gut i have soon and planning for it!!


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

71081 i would be suprised uf your grandma could do 45 press ups in one minute and run 1.5 mile in 12mins then rest for 30sec and run another 1.5 mile in under 10mins


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/60LB-27KG-HEAVY-DUTY-WEIGHTED-EXERCISE-VEST-JACKET-NEW_W0QQitemZ150433273744QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Strength_Training?hash=item2306859790

i was looking at this one but i mite just go for the 40lb one of sshealth from the link you have posted because its cheaper and i will still want to run my full 10k everyday with it on. Thanks for the link mate


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

always research AB1990.......

these are what they would like you to achieve!!

I left a couple of years back, and every year I had at least 70% of the guys taking the fitness test failing. They get a tut tut, and good luck for next year!!

When I joined, and i kid you not, a lad couldnt do 2 push ups......by the end of the training we got 4 out of him.......he passed and is still in!!

Is it really 45..........that sounds high, I thought it was less.....i trained for special forces communicator and thats what they had to do!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I think it would increase fat burning for a longer period than the actual cardio session it self if you understand what i mean.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

71081 said:


> i wouldnt bother........I would fancy my grandma passing the RAF fitness test. 10k on its own is miles too far!





Lois_Lane said:


> Yep i have a 50lb one it is great for metabolic changes in your body.
> 
> Walk/power walk for an hour each day and watch your body change.





71081 said:


> where would you get one from? how does it change con?


LMAO I love how you wouldn't bother then when Con says he has one you're interested.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

I think ur aiming high:

http://www.hmforces.co.uk/training/articles/183-raf-entrance-fitness-requirements


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

they are reliable like mate

have order protein off em etc


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

WRT said:


> LMAO I love how you wouldn't bother then when Con says he has one you're interested.


I wouldnt bother is in reference to the RAF fitness test my sweet little turtle dove....x x x x:rolleyes:

:lol:


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I think it would increase fat burning for a longer period than the actual cardio session it self if you understand what i mean.


Interesting.....thanks for the info


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

wrtexctally what i was thinking, why did he even bother to post rubbish when was nothing to do with the question i asked.

when con reccommend it he suddenly jumps on asking will it benfit him for fat loss lol

Yes that is the requirements im going to a regt gunner the training is 26 weeks long so its different than the basic training of air men ect

anwaya its better being fit as poss instead of being happy with the bear minimum, suppose everyone is different, im not lazy and like to push myself. Each to thier own i suppose


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yep i have a 50lb one it is great for metabolic changes in your body.
> 
> Walk/power walk for an hour each day and watch your body change.


Do you stretch afterwards to loosen the spine from the added compression of vest?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I can imagine it would help, like Con said your body would get used to the extra weight being carried. I think Hilly has one also.


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

71081 trust me its higher than what you posted because im going for a gunner.

Its irrealvent anway, i train as hard as possible and would aim for 60 press ups and to do my 3 mile in under 17mins but thats just me i like to try hard!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

gb666 said:


> Do you stretch afterwards to loosen the spine from the added compression of vest?


I don't mate.

But i do a lot of foam roller and i use the STICK on my back daily any way.



WRT said:


> I can imagine it would help, like Con said your body would get used to the extra weight being carried. I think Hilly has one also.


When i told him i had one he ordered one that week:lol:


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

well apologies for commenting on it. I wasnt rubbishing the idea of a weighted vest, my point was you didnt need to be that fit.....

I have many friends in the gunners, who I could have found some info out for you.....but to be honest im not going to now!!

You push yourself and join the gunners.....Good luck, hope it works out well for you


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

Your all full of shit, I ordered 2!! Con says and I follow....ha ha


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

71081

is right i think, but if you wanna be ubber fit the vest will help


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

I know EXACTLY 9 Gunners well, all of them are FAT......interesting......ha


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

I dont need you to ask your friends,

Il train hard and turn up fit and do the best i can do.

If you havnt something constructive to post to answer a question in someones thread why bother talking rubbish about what you believe your grandma can and cant do?

To the rest who helped and posted the link, thanks ive orderd the 40lb of sshealth


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

It dosnt bother me who is right and who is wrong the point im getting at if say the min requirements was 2 press ups and 1.5 mile in 20 mins why stop when you can achieve than and not puss yourself, maybe your lazy and thats your attitude on life do the bear minimum and dont try but id rather push myself and train hard


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Lol i have no idea what you guys are even talking about with the grandma's and pushups i thought this was about a weighted vest!?!


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

exctally con, why post rubbish when someone asks a sensible question


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Hilly has one of these aswell....i will be buying one for my prep too.....


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

AB1990 said:


> 71081 i would be suprised uf your grandma could do 45 press ups in one minute and run 1.5 mile in 12mins then rest for 30sec and run another 1.5 mile in under 10mins


Exaggerating a bit aren't we? Even Royal Marines don't require you to get 45 pressups in 1 minute, and the Marines 3 miler is a 1.5 in 12:30, 1 minute rest then another in 10:30 or better.

Here are the actual test requirements for PGAC (Potential Gunner Acquaintance Course):

(1) Multi Stage Fitness Test (minimum 9.01)

(2) Maximum Sit-up in one minute (minimum 25).

(3) Maximum Press-up in one minute (minimum 10).

(4) Swim assessment, 50m (any front stroke).

(5) Physical Education Skirmish Exercise.

(6) Three mile run - 1.5 miles in 13 minutes, 30 seconds for water and 1.5 miles best effort in 10 minutes 30 seconds.

(7) Assault Course Test (minimum 5 minutes 15 seconds).

To add, 10 k runs is way overkill, and running 6 times a week will only hinder performance rather than beneficial effects. You should concentrate on explosive power (short very high intensive runs) rather than a long slog with a 25kg vest on.


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

FMJ

The figures i stated are the amounts and times in which i can easily do at the min. I run 1.5mile in 8min 18 sec and can do 45 press ups in one min. I would like to get my 1.5 under 8 mins and to do 50 full press ups in one min.

I really enjoy running 10k each day, some days it seems its not long enough. Its helping me lose my extra bodyfat and also helping with my fitness. I may look at cutting it down to 5times a week to give more rest


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

Lois_Lane said:


> I don't mate.
> 
> But i do a lot of foam roller and i use the STICK on my back daily any way.


You would recommend a STICK then?


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

AB1990 said:


> FMJ
> 
> The figures i stated are the amounts and times in which i can easily do at the min. *I run 1.5mile in 8min 18 sec* and can do 45 press ups in one min. I would like to get my 1.5 under 8 mins and to do 50 full press ups in one min.
> 
> I really enjoy running 10k each day, some days it seems its not long enough. Its helping me lose my extra bodyfat and also helping with my fitness. I may look at cutting it down to 5times a week to give more rest


Well in that case I wouldn't bother, you are obviously a very dedicated runner and wont need a vest, IMO it will only be good for yomps with your day pack on but that wont be for ages into your training. You will be surprised how much fitness you lose when you start your training as they have to start everyone from the same basic level and progress.

My quickest run was 2 miles in 12.09 seconds (1st mile - 5.50 2nd - 6.19)

I was hitting 90 situps in 2 minutes and 50 pressups in 2 minutes, I hate pressups lol, also, I am very surprised they do not include pullups in the PGAC, down in Lympstone they didn't let us anywhere near bottom field unless we could do at least 3 pullups.


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Im in the TA and when joining that i had to do pull ups, compared to my running they wouldnt be a strong point i only managed 14, but thats under their spuervision so my arms wer fully straighted at the bottom each time.

Im looking the vest to help me shed a few extra pound and also it will help my running. it wont do me any harm.

I ran 10k when i got up this morning and this is my night off weights but im board so going to run 3 mile after tea and time myself.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

either way, good luck with your goals.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

ive got one and love it. only problem is the straps, make sure you can get it to hang off you snugly otherwise it'll be whipping against you / digging into you as you run


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Yep - I have a MIR vest and have found that it has increased my work capacity and increases resting HR. Mine is at 55Kg currently throughout the day, and reduces down for some exercises eg(burpees - otherwise my face gets mashed into the floor).

I love mine,

J


----------



## JDCW (Jan 15, 2009)

I would not run at all with weight before you get there tbh mate. Feel free to get the vest and feel free to walk in it - but there is really no point in running with weight before you arrive, as it will only leave you open to injury. With your standard of running fitness you will have absolutely no problem with carrying loads on the course.

I would reccomend walking, with or without the vest - in your boots - if only to condition you feet. Doing this reguarly (daily) will pay huge dividends.

I completely disagree with the idea that you only need a certain standard of fitness before you arrive for training. You should get there as fit as possible while been injury free. Yes you may lose fitness over the course, but the higher you fitness has been previously the better you will adapt as the demands of the course increase. In addition if you are fitter you be able to perform well on the indiviual fitness events and efforts throughout the course. This will help you to be seen as a strong performer. I also think the benifits of fitness are pretty obvious when it comes to operating in the field.

Personally I think you've got a great attitude towards this and think you'll do exceptionally well during you recruit training.

FMJ - did you go on to become a Marine?


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

i might get one of them it looks quite interesting


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

I used to use one when I was at school playing basketball, wore one constantly and out of habit used to walk around on my tip toes so my jumping shoes were pretty dam good!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

I got one too...

This one...

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/accessories/tko_40lb_weighted_vest/8365_p.html?utm_source=Google&utm_medium=Froogle&utm_campaign=Froogle


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

gb666 said:


> You would recommend a STICK then?


Yes i would http://www.thestick.com/


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

"whats brown and sticky lol"

a stick haha

sorry


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

MarcusWright said:


> "whats brown and sticky lol"
> 
> a stick haha
> 
> sorry


I am sitting here thinking "i just opened this thread back up for this do i neg or do i rep" i will............rep:lol:


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

soz lois just that picture of the stick thing made me think straight of jimmy carr! couldnt resist


----------



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

Well tbh mate alone with you doing 10k 6 das a week will nacker you,

Aim for one 3 mile run, a 6 mile run, and a 10 mile run and a hill sprints session.

Im currently in application prosses for the marines mate and that what a pti reccomended me. :thumbup1:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

If I buy a 40kg one and use it 24/7 would it help me in anyway?


----------

